# Breeder flyers..... anyone... help?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my mom posted this flyer on facebook this morning. I'm curious as to what you better and more information people think and have to say. She wants to know if the parents are good dogs. I hope you're able to help. I've told her that CZech bloodlines tend to be harder for inexperienced people, which they are. Very much so. But still. If anyone could give me some information. I'm leary because its not only posted on Ebay but because they actually put flyers out. 

please remember, i dont speak pedigree (dont understand them) so if you could translate to YAY!!!! GOOD BREEDING!!!! or NO!!! BAD BREEDING!!!! i would appreciate it. and possibly what to expect from the puppies. Thanks!!!




6 Female German Shepherd Puppies - Czech Bloodlines | Florissant | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 12509029


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was going to look but got "Item is no longer available"

sorry...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm..... i'll see if i can post the flyer my mom has on her fb...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay... this is the sire....

Streiten Van Den Heuvel - German Shepherd Dog




and this is the dam.... 

Sibling search for Abigail Slavens - German Shepherd Dog


not much info on the dam. well none really that i can tell. She's supposed to be solid black and pure czech lines. thats all i know. 


I cant get the flyer to post but it had the pedigree database info on it so i copied as best i could with small print. 


The flyer says its their "precious jems collection". They have a Colorado area code on their phone number and email contact listed Noble_companions @ (not saying the full address).

Pups are listed at $1500 so thats normal and isnt a red flag for me. 6 females available, born May 30 and available Aug 1 and they do payment plans and accept paypal and credit cards. Thats the info from the flyer. Best i can do. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the pedigrees look decent. The grandmother on the dam's side looks like a solid pedigree. I'm no expert on that.

None of the info you posted is an instant red flag. The paypal and credit cards says "investigate more" Esp the credit card thing. It takes money to sit up the eqipment and accounts to accept credit. 
Sorry I can't help more!

There will be lower drive pups in the litter of course. A lot will depend on the people involved and their plans for the pups.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the info. They're adorable puppies naturally.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Remember Patti? She posts mostly on the other board, I believe her service dog is a congo vikar son, you could most likely get some info from her..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think i know Patti....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

her dog's name is Grimm..You could probably do a 'search' on the other board, her handle here was "Patti" but I am thinking it's different over there..


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Abigail's photo ped here
Abigail Slavens - German Shepherd Dog


6 generation pedigree for Abigail here
6 gen. pedigree for Abigail Slavens - German Shepherd Dog

Abigaiil's pedigree is a very solid German, Czech,& DDR working lines pedigree


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

They're good pedigrees. The pups might be a bit much as a pet--but hard to know without knowing what the parents are like and what the individual pups are like. Of course, there's the simple question of what hip certs do the parents have? 

For $1500, I'd like to see something more than 2 untitled young dogs as the parents.... Not that the quality of the pups necessarily changes, but that's a price I'd expect for a pup out of 2 titled, hip-certified parents with a good health guarantee/warranty on the pups


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Christine. I greatly appreciate your view point. My parents did try calling on the pups for more information but i never heard whether they got the information or not. I know they didnt get a puppy because i would have gotten a call from my mom telling me about it and most likely begging me to go home and train said puppy for her lol. 

thanks again guys!


----------



## GSHundeliebhaber (Sep 19, 2011)

** comments removed by Admin. bashing of dogs/breeders especially based on "hear-say" is not allowed on this board**

Thor


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> None of the info you posted is an instant red flag. The paypal and credit cards says "investigate more" Esp the credit card thing. It takes money to sit up the eqipment and accounts to accept credit.


It does raise an eyebrow, but most breeders have "day jobs" and may own a separate business. For example--I own a grooming business, and am already set up to accept credit cards, so I have sold some chickens by Visa.  And Paypal too, for that matter. Just about everyone has a Paypal account these days.

Anyway, I don't know much about bloodlines, but this looks like a pretty high-powered working pedigree to me!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Breeding these pedigrees I hope to see that the breeders are seriously working them. Pedigree looks good, but not sure I'd touch it from people who have no clue. Especially as a first time GSD owner, which sounds like that would be your mom.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice dogs, nice pedigree.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dainerra said:


> The paypal and credit cards says "investigate more" Esp the credit card thing. It takes money to sit up the eqipment and accounts to accept credit.
> .


Not necessarily. I can accept credit cards from personal training clients via my paypal account. They just go online and pay that way. 


I have kind of a dog crush on Congo Vikar.


----------

